# New to Town



## Gryphon (Dec 19, 2002)

Guys I am looking for a proper game regular and reasonably adult in London somewhere. I live Isle of Dogs at the mo and am suffering withdrawl symptoms having moved away from my group

Aged experienced etc etc 

Shaking hands no gaming ELP

robsmith_burnley@yahoo.com


----------

